# 3ds max su gentoo

## alessandro95

salve , volevo sapere se è possibile installare 3ds max su gentoo

grazie

----------

## mack1

Ciao, ho provato a dare uno sguardo al database del sito di wine e sembra che alcune versioni di 3D Max funzionino:

http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=343

Spero ti sia utile  :Wink:  !

----------

## alessandro95

si mi è stato utile , ma sono tutte delle trial , cmq io ho 3ds max originale , mi funzionerà??

----------

## mack1

 *Quote:*   

> si mi è stato utile , ma sono tutte delle trial , cmq io ho 3ds max originale , mi funzionerà??

 

Mah da originale non ho mai provato (solo iso/trial), più che provare......oppure passi ad alternative free tipo blender.

Ciao

----------

